# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) شروحات :  فائده ميكروسكوب صيانة الموبايل

## mohamed73

مثال عملى على فائده ميكروسكوب صيانة الموبايل فى ايجاد مسبب العطل واصلاح بصمه ايفون 8    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

